

Qubes Beta 1 has been released (strong desktop security OS) - viraptor
http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2011/04/qubes-beta-1-has-been-released.html

======
tobylane
A lot of detail, not a lot of reasoning. What seems to matter are things like
ODSCP (or whatever the ssl check is called), so use Opera, and phishing, so
common sense.

~~~
Kototama
You should check her previous works and posts before blaming her for "not a
lot of reasoning".

Basically her approach is that 1) secure by design is too hard to achieve 2)
isolation is what matters since each component, "secure" or not, in an OS can
break. 3) SELinux and other similar systems are too fine grained for a normal
user, thus VM per security domain is one solution.

It's a really pratical approach to security, but probably highly effective for
the end user.

